# Jejunostomy tube - find a procedure code



## dpumford

We have a new surgeon and he is doing a jejunostomy tube removal with out replacement.  I can not find a procedure code. I am wondering if the removal is included with the placment. We are Cardiologist/Surgeons and this is the first one I have seen. I can not find any information on this so I am hoping someone out that can lead me in the right direction! 

Would 49422 work??        Thank you!


----------



## mbort

I had one of those last night..I used 49402..Hope I was right


----------



## dmaec

I believe the removal is included in the placement. (no separate code for removal). -although I can't find my info on it anywhere! 

mbort - the 49402 is for the removal of a foreign body from the abdominal cavity. "the physican makes and abdominal incision and explores the abdominal cavity. The foreign body is identified and removed, the incision is closed. (I don't think jejunostomy tube qualifies as a foreign body)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

What about this?

Question: 

"A patient in our practice had a J-tube placed in February.  They presented to the office last week and the surgeon pulled the tube in the office. What CPT code is used to report the removal of the J-tube?

Answer:  

Since the patient is outside the global period, the removal of the J-tube is included in the E&M service for the day.  There is no separate CPT code for this service."

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_gensurgarchive_2007.html


----------



## dmaec

rebecca - very well put! 
I'd agree with the E/M charge if it was outside the global


----------

